# Is this cat a Persian, Exotic Shorthair or something else altogether?



## kat123 (Oct 7, 2012)

My husband used to babysit his former landlady's cat in Spain. He has fond memories of this cat since she was very sweet and affectionate. The cat's owner bought the cat from a pet store. She told my husband that it was a purebred cat and its fur colour was blue. The landlady is Norwegian and according to my husband she told him that the cat had been imported to Spain from Norway.

Unfortunately we only have this one photo which is not very good quality of the cat.

My husband and I are both very curious about which breed this cat could be. Can any cat lovers help us out?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It could be a purebred blue Persian (altho only registration paper and certified pedigree would authenticate that) but certainly not a modern "Peke-face" Persian that has an extremely snub nose and smaller ears, but more like an old-style Persian from the 1970s-80s, sometimes backyard breeders today call them "dolll-face" Persians.


----------



## kat123 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for your quick reply! Yes, I think the cat most likely is a Persian.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't look like a persian, even a so called dollface. The head shape, ear set, eye set and shape, muzzle are all wrong.

Pet shops are notorious for telling people their kitten is a purebred, when they aren't, just shops wanting to make money.


----------

